# LYFT ALGORYTHMS ARE UNFAIR



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

The way this company has changed the algorythms, has made a huge alteration in profits for the drivers. The last quarter Lyft had big profits, while drivers did see a huge decline in surges, bonuses and income. The over saturation of drivers, longer pick up times, and destination distances have Been abundant across the board. It's not a fair company too work for. The bait n switch of making 1500 a week and 35 dollars an hour is not even attainable since these new policies increase profits for the company.
What would take 20 hours, now takes 45 hours, due to every driver can only attain what is in their algorythm. Their is no closest driver with passenger. It's an algorythm that connects you with certain passengers by distance, surge, amount of ride, driver... ex... To always have the same amount. One week it could be 20 an hour, so at the end of the week, all your rides will fit into that algorithm to come to 20 dollars an hour. Or 15 dollars an hour, or 10 dollars an hour. It's all about profits now for the company. Each drive has different algorythms. Its not a fair business, It's become a company that also takes more then 25%, by charging passengers more and paying drivers less. It's been going down in wages for weeks, turning and burning drivers money. It's entrapment.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

Life is unfair. Go into a field where you can make real money.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

I still pull in about $1200 in an average 75 hour workweek. It just means that instead of relying on the PDB, I have had to depend more on running Uber, Lyft, and Postmates simultaneously on the weekdays and cherry pick more during surge times.

I got a 500% PT at bar close last night, and I don't think the two drunk strangers about to have a one-night stand sitting behind me really cared what they were paying for the ride at that moment. 7 minutes for a $30 payout. Not bad, although in some areas the PT was up to 650%.

Use your mind to beat the system.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> I still pull in about $1200 in an average 75 hour workweek. It just means that instead of relying on the PDB, I have had to depend more on running Uber, Lyft, and Postmates simultaneously on the weekdays and cherry pick more during surge times.
> 
> I got a 500% PT at bar close last night, and I don't think the two drunk strangers about to have a one-night stand sitting behind me really cared what they were paying for the ride at that moment. 7 minutes for a $30 payout. Not bad, although in some areas the PT was up to 650%.
> 
> Use your mind to beat the system.


1200 after taxes, gas, maintainance?


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Aneed Momoney said:


> 1200 after taxes, gas, maintainance?


 After gas and maintenance, it is more like $1000. As a married father of two who drives 1500 miles a week to make that money, I have no tax liability.


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

Aneed Momoney said:


> Life is unfair. Go into a field where you can make real money.


You must work in the office, stealing money is criminal, and all you say, awww too bad, life is unfair. The algorythms changed everything. Im short about 1500 a month, I been trying to catch up, but its being designed to destroy drivers because of greed.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

harry smith said:


> The way this company has changed the algorythms, has made a huge alteration in profits for the drivers. The last quarter Lyft had big profits, while drivers did see a huge decline in surges, bonuses and income. The over saturation of drivers, longer pick up times, and destination distances have Been abundant across the board. It's not a fair company too work for. The bait n switch of making 1500 a week and 35 dollars an hour is not even attainable since these new policies increase profits for the company.
> What would take 20 hours, now takes 45 hours, due to every driver can only attain what is in their algorythm. Their is no closest driver with passenger. It's an algorythm that connects you with certain passengers by distance, surge, amount of ride, driver... ex... To always have the same amount. One week it could be 20 an hour, so at the end of the week, all your rides will fit into that algorithm to come to 20 dollars an hour. Or 15 dollars an hour, or 10 dollars an hour. It's all about profits now for the company. Each drive has different algorythms. Its not a fair business, It's become a company that also takes more then 25%, by charging passengers more and paying drivers less. It's been going down in wages for weeks, turning and burning drivers money. It's entrapment.


You just articulated exactly why Lyft had to upgrade it's driver-rider pairing algorithm aka make Lucille 2.0 the Machiavellian female dog that she is today. Too many [email protected] drivers on the roads here in San Francisco. A good number of these are from outside SF (Oakland, Sacramento etc) and using rentals.

fact 1: just like Uber, Lyft's supply resources (i.e. the drivers) appear to have now exceeded the market demand (its rider base) in the majority of its high demand markets.

fact 2: the number of Lyft passenger clientele is FINITE. The number of Lyft driver ICs continue to exponentially grow--despite the high driver turnover rate. This leads to increasingly longer downtimes between pings in peak as well as off peak hours.....

fact 3: despite this, Uber still monopolizes the lion's share of the rideshare market demand. If you do a Google trend search for Lyft v. Uber, you'll see that Uber has consistently trended significantly higher than Lyft in web inquiries. The gap between the two has NEVER narrowed since Lyft launched itself off of Uber's bad PR. Basing 100% of your rideshare clientele off of the emotions of disgruntled/disillusioned ex competitor riders, is not exactly a concrete revenue generating strategy. Aaaand....just like M$ v. Apple, Uber holds the majority of the more established business sector clientele (i.e. predominantly retirees, deal seeking tourists, Boomers & Gen Xer white collar workers). Lyft commands the emotional loyalty of the younger Millennial/Gen Z crowd who are very mercurial, Appletonian, CSR/PC hipster pink unicorn clientele....

Because just like the trucking industry, Lyft has found a way to perpetrate the lie of driver shortages to naive drivers using the new driver referral pyramid scheme.

San Francisco is the epitome of this phenomenon, where I'd swear every 6th or 7th car in the city now has a Lyft sticker. lmao. And (being a former n00b driver) I'd also swear that I'm seeing what appears to be more n00b drivers (i.e. as in recently onboarded drivers) lurking in the peak AGH area east of Van Ness/16th street border.

I suspect these new drivers are smart enough to all stick to their day jobs and are doing this PT for the new driver bonus and a bill paying measure. Because they all appear to be driving POVs (most with Uber stickers) or using Hertz rentals. So it looks like the Lyft Burlingame location finally got some decent, shiny new rentals in. They didn't have any when I onboarded 6 weeks earlier. This also appears to be just in time for Lyft's increased driver bonus promo here in SF. Because I've never seen so many 2015+ white/silver Lyft vehicles on the streets like I did last Friday. All chasing that elusive pink vomit surge around town this past weekend. 

Complaining that the SF market is over saturated with Lyft (and dual POV Lyft/Uber) drivers is an exact understatement.

TL;DR: The San Francisco market is now grossly over saturated as the long breaks between pings in off peak/rush hour indicate. And the increase surge of 10 min+ drives as far as Sausalito/northern Berkeley to as far south as San Mateo and Palo Alto (yes I've done these rides from sheer frustration after consistently getting 2-3 pings over a FOUR HOUR PERIOD. They paid very well and allowed be to meet daily income quota goals. But the miles sucked. So IMO SF is one major city at the point where market supply has clearly and exponentially exceeded demand.

The only way to course correct this imbalance (and avoid being sued by ICs for false advertisement of driver bonuses/pay) is to resort to a Machiavellian rider-driver pairing algorithm that is designed to

1) cap all driver earnings at $200 to $225 daily, and

2) make driver bonus achievement an increasing impossibility given the increasingly unachievable metrics (which encourage low acceptance ratings and/or push drivers FAR out of peak zones so they default on required peak rides for rental/POV bonuses) so that

3) Lyft can recoup savings for their investors from driver salaries/bonuses --- by guaranteeing the majority of Lyft drivers #EpicFail to earn the weekly bonuses Lyft advertises.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

harry smith said:


> You must work in the office, stealing money is criminal, and all you say, awww too bad, life is unfair. The algorythms changed everything. Im short about 1500 a month, I been trying to catch up, but its being designed to destroy drivers because of greed.


How can a company that is losing money and not profitable be considered greedy? Tell me?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

OGT said:


> How can a company that is losing money and not profitable be considered greedy? Tell me?


Follow the money -- start with the CEO and work your way down.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

OGT said:


> How can a company that is losing money and not profitable be considered greedy? Tell me?


 If Uber and Lyft had just mutually agreed to keep fares decent for their drivers, they would not have to keep hemorrhaging money through promos and recruitment bonuses to try to replace the drivers that quit. Lyft and Uber would still make 25% commission on the higher fares. The problem is that in their race to put each other out of business for the sake of greed, Uber and Lyft screwed the only ones bringing in the money in the first place beyond their initial investors: the drivers.

The whole cybertaxi (i.e. ridesharing) industry is an excellent idea and certainly could have been profitable, but the whole movement has been mismanaged by a bunch of younger Gen-Xrs and older Gen-Yrs on a mission to get rich quick. If Uber and Lyft had grown organically through natural business growth, they would be smaller today, but much more stable. Instead, they were propped up by billions of dollars in investor money, and those people desperately want an ROI. That fact alone renders both of these companies to be a house of cards that will fall as soon as the investors get tired of waiting and pull their capital out of the project.

Just wait. It will happen. The laws of mathematics are unforgiving, and the numbers will catch up with them eventually, especially since they cannot simply print more money to get themselves out of this situation the way the US government can with the petrodollar.


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

The taxi drivers are mad as hell, besides the entire fleet, its a mess!!!! Ubers mom was murdered, anf if they don't change their ways, I think even the investors and top executives will be targeted.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

I disagree. All tbe sub par taxi drivers abandoned ship to drive UberX. The ones left make a decent wage for a lot less work.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> I disagree. All tbe sub par taxi drivers abandoned ship to drive UberX. The ones left make a decent wage for a lot less work.


RideshareSpectrum, how did you decide to use Corky from Life Goes On as your avatar, anyway?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

HA, Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, Fair, ha, ha, ha, ha, you actually expect fair. That's hilarious!


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

I have ethics n morals, just because some people are dishonest, doesn't mean everyone is. I stand for justice !


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

harry smith said:


> Ubers mom was murdered, anf if they don't change their ways, I think even the investors and top executives will be targeted.


Maybe if you spent more time trying to find other income producing ventures instead of using 4 different accounts to whine about Lyft you'd do better.

Please stop spreading lies. Travis mother was in a tragic accident. Don't start spreading whackjob crackpot theories...


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

New2This said:


> Maybe if you spent more time trying to find other income producing ventures instead of using 4 different accounts to whine about Lyft you'd do better.
> 
> Please stop spreading lies. Travis mother was in a tragic accident. Don't start spreading whackjob crackpot theories...
> 
> View attachment 125083


Go back to the office and hustle your drivers, You Crook. ... you guys are criminals stealing peoples money. Your mom must be really proud of how you take money from hard working drivers.. Low life!!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

harry smith said:


> ...."Ubers mom was murdered...".


Put down the Mary Jane flavored crack pipe and go outside and play please.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah it's gotten pretty rough

Especially hate how they TURN OFF pt surge in certain areas.

One fave hotspot that used to go to 500-700% like clockwork now only gets 50-75% max, and ONLY for events


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> RideshareSpectrum, how did you decide to use Corky from Life Goes On as your avatar, anyway?


Whos' Corky? Where is Life Goes On?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Whos' Corky? Where is Life Goes On?


Corky, played by Chris Burke was the 1st Primetime TV Star with Down Syndrome. IMHO, a great TV show (1989-93) 
Are you seriously telling us that you had absolutely no idea whose picture is your avatar?


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

Yea no real surges at all, it's really bogus of them to stifle money from the drivers, they still make the same, and skim off the top.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> RideshareSpectrum, how did you decide to use Corky from Life Goes On as your avatar, anyway?


Whos' Corky? Where is Life Goes On


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Paired with my Amp yesterday for the first time. Ping rate was noticeably higher than I've experienced before. Coincidence?

I mean, I've always seen thirsty drivers with their Amps on staging around the LV Strip waiting for that elusive ping, I just stick with Uber around there. But out around the neighborhoods, I had a pretty decent night doing Lyft only. First time ever.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Whos' Corky? Where is Life Goes On


Why are you duplicating your last post? Are you on drugs or did you simply miss the answer to your question?


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

WhosCorkywheresLifegoesOn?


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

OGT said:


> How can a company that is losing money and not profitable be considered greedy? Tell me?


Oh, Jesus. First off... Its completely ass backwards. He only turns n burns drivers, giving new drivers bonuses and saturating the market. But he keeps his profits, and mismanages the money. If he just raised the price. Taking drivers to the cleaners isn't concidered charity work, their are countless situations where drivers are scammed every day. Oh because he can't think for himself and follow uber, so much money is mismanagement, but its ok to take drivers earned share, because he doesn't understand customer service.


----------



## ViaDriver Professor (Apr 20, 2017)

Do destination filter work?
If I am heading to JFK, am I getting rides that are close to JFK, or am I getting pool request around the city?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

ViaDriver Professor said:


> Do destination filter work?
> If I am heading to JFK, am I getting rides that are close to JFK, or am I getting pool request around the city?


Destination filter work, but not the way that you probably think. You will be "getting rides that are close to JFK". In fact, you are just as likely to get a ride to JFK as a ride one mile in the general direction of JFK.


----------



## Kizzel00 (May 27, 2017)

Crazy coincidence today... i feel bad to say this but, I had 3 pax in a row that were all mentally disabled and they were all difficult. The first one was a couple that of course were being picked up from a grocery store. I get to the store and the lady had one bag...that she bagged at self checkout on her own...that should have been 3 bags... they stand outside of my car looking at me and I let them know they can get In after verifying name but they just stood there. That's when I realized they wanted me to get out of the car, take their one bag and put it in the trunk. So I'm like whatever and just do it to get it over with, the husband insists that he put the cart away, there is a little slope to the parking lot and he decides to ride it down...in front of traffic and I was afraid he was going to get him self hurt.Anyway we get back in. I start the trip and great...their destination is .35 miles away... the only reason I even accepted a ride at the grocery store was because I literally just dropped someone off there and the ping before I left the parking lot. Lesson learned sort of. I get them home in a whole 2 mins worth of driving. They won't get out until I open the doors for them and retrieve the bag from the back. The bag broke in that 2 minute period and got dish soap and pickle juice all over my trunk. Yay! Here's the thing, during the trip , you know they are mentally disabled, their destination was a care home/apartment, and during the ride they said they get so little in social security that they can only afford the luxury of a lyft ride once a week. My moral compass could not bring myself to the point of charging them a cleaning fee so I ate the cost, 3 stared them so this never happens again and moved on. Next ping is another mentally handicapped lady at physical therapy, she has a big walker. I get it into my trunk and she sits upfront...great. She then starts saying Popeyes over and over again, until I asked would she like Popeyes and she says yes and then turns my stereo on full blast...wtf.. I remind myself to be cool, this isn't her fault fully and at this point my rides are charity work. I show her how to add a destination in the app and we head out. She wanted to take her route there which was the long way, yes the extra miles and time were nice, but honestly didn't make a big enough difference and I just wanted to drop her off and logout for the day before anything else. We get to Popeyes, and normally I wouldn't do this for a pax, but she kept shouting popeyes until she got it. I just didn't have the heart to kick her out. We go through the drive through, and now she expects me to pay for her lunch...uhhh no. I let her know I'll give them her debit card or else we will have to skip this stop. She pays, cool. 13 mins away and I'm done for the day....she then repeatedly asks if she can eat her greasy chicken and onion rings on the way... NO. She then repeats herself for 5 minutes asking me why. I explain why, we are almost to her home and that I didn't want grease and crumbs all over the car, the next 8 minutes consisted of her asking me to delete Popeyes out of her GPS and me trying to explain that's the lyft app, and that it needed to stay there as it was one of the stops on her ride, she didn't understand but thankfully we get to her apartment. She lives on the top floor and asked me to carry her walker up to the top floor.. I didn't have the heart to say no, I wanted to but couldn't bring myself to do it. I get her walker up and then she's very adamant she gives me a too, but I still had the timer running in my car. So I run down run back up and stop the trip, she tips me 5 on a 10 dollar trip, gave me 5 stars and I was done. I turned off my app and came home and played GTA5. Any tips on how to handle the mentally disabled? This was a horrible experience for me and lyft better never give me that type of pax in a row again.. but I'm not heartless and so I couldn't bring myself to cancelling this trip and abandoning them like that


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

TL/DR

Try paragraphs. And spacing. And punctuation and stuff.



Kizzel00 said:


> Crazy coincidence today... i feel bad to say this but, I had 3 pax in a row that were all mentally disabled and they were all difficult. The first one was a couple that of course were being picked up from a grocery store. I get to the store and the lady had one bag...that she bagged at self checkout on her own...that should have been 3 bags... they stand outside of my car looking at me and I let them know they can get In after verifying name but they just stood there. That's when I realized they wanted me to get out of the car, take their one bag and put it in the trunk. So I'm like whatever and just do it to get it over with, the husband insists that he put the cart away, there is a little slope to the parking lot and he decides to ride it down...in front of traffic and I was afraid he was going to get him self hurt.Anyway we get back in. I start the trip and great...their destination is .35 miles away... the only reason I even accepted a ride at the grocery store was because I literally just dropped someone off there and the ping before I left the parking lot. Lesson learned sort of. I get them home in a whole 2 mins worth of driving. They won't get out until I open the doors for them and retrieve the bag from the back. The bag broke in that 2 minute period and got dish soap and pickle juice all over my trunk. Yay! Here's the thing, during the trip , you know they are mentally disabled, their destination was a care home/apartment, and during the ride they said they get so little in social security that they can only afford the luxury of a lyft ride once a week. My moral compass could not bring myself to the point of charging them a cleaning fee so I ate the cost, 3 stared them so this never happens again and moved on. Next ping is another mentally handicapped lady at physical therapy, she has a big walker. I get it into my trunk and she sits upfront...great. She then starts saying Popeyes over and over again, until I asked would she like Popeyes and she says yes and then turns my stereo on full blast...wtf.. I remind myself to be cool, this isn't her fault fully and at this point my rides are charity work. I show her how to add a destination in the app and we head out. She wanted to take her route there which was the long way, yes the extra miles and time were nice, but honestly didn't make a big enough difference and I just wanted to drop her off and logout for the day before anything else. We get to Popeyes, and normally I wouldn't do this for a pax, but she kept shouting popeyes until she got it. I just didn't have the heart to kick her out. We go through the drive through, and now she expects me to pay for her lunch...uhhh no. I let her know I'll give them her debit card or else we will have to skip this stop. She pays, cool. 13 mins away and I'm done for the day....she then repeatedly asks if she can eat her greasy chicken and onion rings on the way... NO. She then repeats herself for 5 minutes asking me why. I explain why, we are almost to her home and that I didn't want grease and crumbs all over the car, the next 8 minutes consisted of her asking me to delete Popeyes out of her GPS and me trying to explain that's the lyft app, and that it needed to stay there as it was one of the stops on her ride, she didn't understand but thankfully we get to her apartment. She lives on the top floor and asked me to carry her walker up to the top floor.. I didn't have the heart to say no, I wanted to but couldn't bring myself to do it. I get her walker up and then she's very adamant she gives me a too, but I still had the timer running in my car. So I run down run back up and stop the trip, she tips me 5 on a 10 dollar trip, gave me 5 stars and I was done. I turned off my app and came home and played GTA5. Any tips on how to handle the mentally disabled? This was a horrible experience for me and lyft better never give me that type of pax in a row again.. but I'm not heartless and so I couldn't bring myself to cancelling this trip and abandoning them like that


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Adieu said:


> TL/DR. Try paragraphs. And spacing. And punctuation and stuff.


Completely agree. Kizzel00, if you want an answer then I suggest that you start a new thread by clicking "Post New Thread" in an appropriate forum like Advise or Stories, instead of inserting a way off-topic comment here.


----------



## Kizzel00 (May 27, 2017)

...


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

Kizzel00 said:


> Crazy coincidence today... i feel bad to say this but, I had 3 pax in a row that were all mentally disabled and they were all difficult. The first one was a couple that of course were being picked up from a grocery store. I get to the store and the lady had one bag...that she bagged at self checkout on her own...that should have been 3 bags... they stand outside of my car looking at me and I let them know they can get In after verifying name but they just stood there. That's when I realized they wanted me to get out of the car, take their one bag and put it in the trunk. So I'm like whatever and just do it to get it over with, the husband insists that he put the cart away, there is a little slope to the parking lot and he decides to ride it down...in front of traffic and I was afraid he was going to get him self hurt.Anyway we get back in. I start the trip and great...their destination is .35 miles away... the only reason I even accepted a ride at the grocery store was because I literally just dropped someone off there and the ping before I left the parking lot. Lesson learned sort of. I get them home in a whole 2 mins worth of driving. They won't get out until I open the doors for them and retrieve the bag from the back. The bag broke in that 2 minute period and got dish soap and pickle juice all over my trunk. Yay! Here's the thing, during the trip , you know they are mentally disabled, their destination was a care home/apartment, and during the ride they said they get so little in social security that they can only afford the luxury of a lyft ride once a week. My moral compass could not bring myself to the point of charging them a cleaning fee so I ate the cost, 3 stared them so this never happens again and moved on. Next ping is another mentally handicapped lady at physical therapy, she has a big walker. I get it into my trunk and she sits upfront...great. She then starts saying Popeyes over and over again, until I asked would she like Popeyes and she says yes and then turns my stereo on full blast...wtf.. I remind myself to be cool, this isn't her fault fully and at this point my rides are charity work. I show her how to add a destination in the app and we head out. She wanted to take her route there which was the long way, yes the extra miles and time were nice, but honestly didn't make a big enough difference and I just wanted to drop her off and logout for the day before anything else. We get to Popeyes, and normally I wouldn't do this for a pax, but she kept shouting popeyes until she got it. I just didn't have the heart to kick her out. We go through the drive through, and now she expects me to pay for her lunch...uhhh no. I let her know I'll give them her debit card or else we will have to skip this stop. She pays, cool. 13 mins away and I'm done for the day....she then repeatedly asks if she can eat her greasy chicken and onion rings on the way... NO. She then repeats herself for 5 minutes asking me why. I explain why, we are almost to her home and that I didn't want grease and crumbs all over the car, the next 8 minutes consisted of her asking me to delete Popeyes out of her GPS and me trying to explain that's the lyft app, and that it needed to stay there as it was one of the stops on her ride, she didn't understand but thankfully we get to her apartment. She lives on the top floor and asked me to carry her walker up to the top floor.. I didn't have the heart to say no, I wanted to but couldn't bring myself to do it. I get her walker up and then she's very adamant she gives me a too, but I still had the timer running in my car. So I run down run back up and stop the trip, she tips me 5 on a 10 dollar trip, gave me 5 stars and I was done. I turned off my app and came home and played GTA5. Any tips on how to handle the mentally disabled? This was a horrible experience for me and lyft better never give me that type of pax in a row again.. but I'm not heartless and so I couldn't bring myself to cancelling this trip and abandoning them like that


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Adieu said:


> TL/DR
> 
> Try paragraphs. And spacing. And punctuation and stuff.


Careful or you'll get told you work in Lyft office...


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

Wow that's really hard to deal with, you seem really patient, and a good guy. Looks like your algorythm is picking up special needs and mentally disabled passangers.


Kizzel00 said:


> Crazy coincidence today... i feel bad to say this but, I had 3 pax in a row that were all mentally disabled and they were all difficult. The first one was a couple that of course were being picked up from a grocery store. I get to the store and the lady had one bag...that she bagged at self checkout on her own...that should have been 3 bags... they stand outside of my car looking at me and I let them know they can get In after verifying name but they just stood there. That's when I realized they wanted me to get out of the car, take their one bag and put it in the trunk. So I'm like whatever and just do it to get it over with, the husband insists that he put the cart away, there is a little slope to the parking lot and he decides to ride it down...in front of traffic and I was afraid he was going to get him self hurt.Anyway we get back in. I start the trip and great...their destination is .35 miles away... the only reason I even accepted a ride at the grocery store was because I literally just dropped someone off there and the ping before I left the parking lot. Lesson learned sort of. I get them home in a whole 2 mins worth of driving. They won't get out until I open the doors for them and retrieve the bag from the back. The bag broke in that 2 minute period and got dish soap and pickle juice all over my trunk. Yay! Here's the thing, during the trip , you know they are mentally disabled, their destination was a care home/apartment, and during the ride they said they get so little in social security that they can only afford the luxury of a lyft ride once a week. My moral compass could not bring myself to the point of charging them a cleaning fee so I ate the cost, 3 stared them so this never happens again and moved on. Next ping is another mentally handicapped lady at physical therapy, she has a big walker. I get it into my trunk and she sits upfront...great. She then starts saying Popeyes over and over again, until I asked would she like Popeyes and she says yes and then turns my stereo on full blast...wtf.. I remind myself to be cool, this isn't her fault fully and at this point my rides are charity work. I show her how to add a destination in the app and we head out. She wanted to take her route there which was the long way, yes the extra miles and time were nice, but honestly didn't make a big enough difference and I just wanted to drop her off and logout for the day before anything else. We get to Popeyes, and normally I wouldn't do this for a pax, but she kept shouting popeyes until she got it. I just didn't have the heart to kick her out. We go through the drive through, and now she expects me to pay for her lunch...uhhh no. I let her know I'll give them her debit card or else we will have to skip this stop. She pays, cool. 13 mins away and I'm done for the day....she then repeatedly asks if she can eat her greasy chicken and onion rings on the way... NO. She then repeats herself for 5 minutes asking me why. I explain why, we are almost to her home and that I didn't want grease and crumbs all over the car, the next 8 minutes consisted of her asking me to delete Popeyes out of her GPS and me trying to explain that's the lyft app, and that it needed to stay there as it was one of the stops on her ride, she didn't understand but thankfully we get to her apartment. She lives on the top floor and asked me to carry her walker up to the top floor.. I didn't have the heart to say no, I wanted to but couldn't bring myself to do it. I get her walker up and then she's very adamant she gives me a too, but I still had the timer running in my car. So I run down run back up and stop the trip, she tips me 5 on a 10 dollar trip, gave me 5 stars and I was done. I turned off my app and came home and played GTA5. Any tips on how to handle the mentally disabled? This was a horrible experience for me and lyft better never give me that type of pax in a row again.. but I'm not heartless and so I couldn't bring myself to cancelling this trip and abandoning them like that


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

As a 20 percenter with 2k rides I have to say my car is being consistently given lower priority in competing for rides. It is unclear if Lyft is doing the Uber approach of gifting newer drivers or if they are prioritizing the 25 percenters in general, or both (or I'm personally on a Lyft sh.t list with my 5.0 rating, unlikely).

My data set is our airport that has a large geofence and no FIFO. So cars cruise back and forth on the freeway right in front of the airport. We all know the busy flight times so I am consistently clustered with two other cars moving on the freeway and every time I am the third car assigned as I am always watching car positions when I am available. And with many hundreds on airport runs, the really long runs of 20 miles plus have disappeared.

Any other 20 percenters noticed this, or am I the only (fool) remaining?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

harry smith said:


> You must work in the office, stealing money is criminal, and all you say, awww too bad, life is unfair. The algorythms changed everything. Im short about 1500 a month, I been trying to catch up, but its being designed to destroy drivers because of greed.


Destroy the drivers they destroy themselves.


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Destroy the drivers they destroy themselves.


The drivers make you money, and the passengers bring in money for you, and you guys don't even care about repeat business or concern for the well being of the customer. You turn everything upside down with these long pick up request, and it's so horrible out their.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Lyftguru said:


> The drivers make you money, and the passengers bring in money for you, and you guys don't even care about repeat business or concern for the well being of the customer. You turn everything upside down with these long pick up request, and it's so horrible out their.


Grow up. Not everyone that doesn't agree 100% with you is a Lyft office employee.


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

Its the employees or the drivers. Its a war! We are victims of their treachery. We don't cheat them, they cheat us. We are trying to make an honest living, and they make are life a °°°°°n hell now! I have never seen such sociopathic behavior in a staff. They should all go to jail!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Maven said:


> Corky, played by Chris Burke was the 1st Primetime TV Star with Down Syndrome. IMHO, a great TV show (1989-93)
> Are you seriously telling us that you had absolutely no idea whose picture is your avatar?


Did I miss something about this post?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Did I miss something about this post?


Yes. After the first dozen or so posts, this thread went way off-topic and never really returned.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Don't forget. Lyft's business model is to be 100% driverless cars in 10 years.

A company that's number one goal is to eliminate its workforce is not one that can be counted on to run fairly for their employees as they figure out a way to get rid of them.

The attached is a slide Lyft uses to show investors


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Maven said:


> Yes. After the first dozen or so posts, this thread went way off-topic and never really returned.


Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha, that's why I love up.net. Sometimes I just need to disappear into the laughter of it all.


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

I don't think driverless cars are gonna work. I don't see L.A. changing the billion miles of freeways n roads to accommodate these vehicles. With closures on the freeways, traffic, lane changes, debree in the road... Nor the demand, every passanger says they would never get in a self driving car. Most say its unsafe and no guarantee. Besides the overhead in charging fees, or gas, accidents, ex. Most overhead is car matinence for drivers now. Vandilism,ex. Its gonna be a mess. Clubs n bars, be real! Besides regular drivers arnt going to want to deal with a self driving car, blocking the roads. Its gonna be a mess!!! besides drunk passengers. What are they gonna scan someone throwing up, and then what its back to LYFT headquarters to clean up. What if they wanna go shi shi doo doo? And Theirs no proof who did what. Besides the next passenger gets a big steamy pile of doo doo, throw up or whatever! Cars get messy, they gonna self clean too. Graffiti, left over trash, what about drinking alchohol, so many issues. Oh since this car has doo doo in it, LYFT will discount your ride 25% ..What about line? And possibly rape issues or fights.
Its really not made for the road system, maybe a tram. But They are gonna create more cost, in problems for sure. Slow too! LAX airport, please!!! Its not going to work for anybody!!! Wake up!


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Very unfair


----------

